# viibryd and extreme fatigue



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I started viibryd maybe three or four months ago. It helps with the depression but I've also had EXTREME fatigue. Could it be from the viibryd? I even get nervous about driving because I feel I could pass out at any moment. I've been taking adderall (not prescribed) to combat it but I can't get it illegally forever. I'm hating this life, body, everything. Sorry to be such a downer but I just don't know how much more of this I can take. I f ing HATE what "ibs" and the symptoms have turned my life into.


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

I am sorry you are feeling so badly. I, too, HATE anything that comes with IBS...I am IBS-d. Despite all my attempts, including many medicines, diets, etc., so far nothing seems to help.

In terms of your reaction to Viibryd, have you gone back to your doctor and asked her/him if your reactions are normal? I don't know the drug, but are there different dosages? I looked it up, and it does say that it conflicts with various other medications. Are you on some of those? Does the doctor know you are using Adderall to combat the fatigue you are feeling from the Viibryd....obviously illegally as you say, so I don't think so. My doctor gave me a prescription, but the side effects were horrible for me, but I am bi-polar (which is why I can't take Viibryd). I think the best thing is go back to your doctor, or find a doctor you feel more comfortable with.

I want to say it will get better. And I have days I can say that. But today I ate a bagel in the a.m. and I have paid for it all day and now into the night. It just doesn't seem right. It interrupts my sleep, my time with my family (who in turn get upset with me even they know and try to be there "for me" but they want "advance notice" which is hard to do....as you well know). We have a dinner out at a restaurant scheduled tonight (I'm writing at 4 a.m.) and I am dreading it. Why? Because my stomach will react badly and I have a doctor's appointment (on another issue) on Monday and I'll bet I'll end up cancelling it. IBS-d runs my life.

But for you, go to the doctor and see what they can do.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, patti!
I was supposed to go back but honestly just realized it could be the viibryd. It has been working at the highest dosage for the depression so really don't want to have to switch med again. I know I have to go.. I'm going to make an appointment for Friday and I will not cancel, I will not cancel.. (I'll keep saying this over and over ha).
So sorry you are dealing with all that as well. It seems no matter how much people understand or WANT TO understand, they cant. They see us and we look ok so.. we must be fine! Right? Ooohhh nooo. I've been dealing with this actively for 8 years and I know the deal. It just sucks. Why can't anyone help us? Why are were not sick "enough" for anyone to say hm maybe ibs is worth a cure. Gr. I'm in a bad mood today ha. Off to work on A Sunday I go. I hope tonight is ok for you and if you just can't go, dont. It's never worth the extra suffering..


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

You are definitely right about people not understanding this disease, even doctors. When I had to have a colostomy (I had gone into the hospital thinking it was another bout of ischemic colitis often seen with people with severe IBS), they discovered that I had a small tear in the colon and had to go in and remove over 1/3 of the colon. After several months with the bag, they reattached the colon. The surgeon said "your IBS problems are over!!" My own gastro doc said "we shall see." We both knew he had no idea what he was talking about. And so it was! The last 4 years have been worse than ever. I do, however, keep researching/trying new ideas/and having high hopes that I will get a handle on this.

Not sure if I mentioned my husband, daughter & I planned to go out to a restaurant on Sunday...very, very rare because of me. Well, my stomach said NO! And I encouraged them to go without me. They did, thank goodness (they usually opt out not to). But I had physical therapy scheduled for Monday (bad back and hip which went nutty about a month ago and since it hadn't settled down, the doc said PT will help), and whenever I have anything scheduled I have an eating routine: very bland, very little, and at least 6 hours before the appointment. Isn't that ridiculous?!! But I have read here in other letters that is what many people do, esp. if you have IBS-d like I do. Ok, Marleyma, hang in there. Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh. How scary that must have been when they three you that curve ball. I too had about 6 inches cut from my colon during a rectopexy for rectal prolapse. I've been SO much worse since that surgery and the prolapse came right back a few months later. These Dr's I swear.. it's like they just guess what to do. My hate for them grows a little after each new appointment with each new dr. I just don't understand how no one can help me.. help us, you know? I did make an appointment to discuss the medicine on Fri though.
I'm glad your family still went. I know the guilt feeling that comes when people miss out on stuff solely because of us.
Ha yes I think we all have our tricks to help ensure we an get where we must go. I usually just don't eat atall day of.. then get so hungry after the event i overeat.. then feel like crap of course. Not the best trick haha.
Thanks for the warm thoughts and same goes to you, patti!


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

So you had a rectal prolapse, too! Me, too. The first time, many years ago (2003) and it worked. But then after the colostomy and the removal of over 1/3 of the colon, it began again. I mentioned it to the surgeon and he said to do the kegel (sp?) exercises, and I tried, but it has just gotten worse. I went back to him this past fall and now he says he can't do the surgery because it will just tear out again. I do not want to live like this. His suggestion was another colostomy and live with a bag the rest of my life!!!! No way!

So are you still bothered by it? If not, what did you do for it. If yes, how are you coping?

My darling daughter had taken a vacation day last Friday to take me/us shopping, etc. but I was too "IBS-d" sick to do anything. Tonight she asked what was I doing this Friday, how will my stomach feel, etc. She lives at home still (but works at a very good job...it is just difficult to find the right place and she doesn't know anyone here). But living at home means she "sees me" sick so she knows it can happen at a moment's notice. I told her I will try to be ready to go with her, but I can't promise!

Good thoughts....Pattijean


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

How interesting! The Dr who did it said she could try a different way.. another Dr in the same office said no point because it will come right back anyway. I'm only 27, no kids, no prior constipation issues (now severe constipation since the surgery) but no one can tell me why exactly this keeps happening. I doesn't really bother me physically but I cam definitely tell it's getting worse. The first one i had had to be manually pushed back in with my hand. I really hope this one doesn't get like that but I'm sure it will because I'm not fixing the main issue since it's still a mystery. I wouldn't consider myself as coping.. i think i just accept it as it is/for what it is. I have accepted getting a colostomy FOREVER and would be ok with that if it could help but none of the Dr's I've seen will do it. One even said I'm not at my breaking point yet. So.. I need go attempt a suicide first or something to consider me at my breaking point? They are just idiots and don't get what it's like to live in such fear of your own body.
What a sweet daughter you have. That's great she understands how unpredictable our bodies are. It must be tough for our loved ones to get it when we tend not "look" sick 24/7. I hope you are able to hang with her but if not I'm sure she will understand its for the best to just let you remain in your comfort zone ♡


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, sorry that you are IBS-c. I used to be a combo of IBS c & d, but now it is only diarrhea. As for the prolapse, this one at least....I can't remember the 1st one in complete detail (thank goodness), it comes out each time I am on the toilet, even if it to pee. And yes, I have to manually push it back in. I have a box of surgical gloves at hand by the toilet. It is just a drag, and with no one to talk to because obviously it is "TMI" I just don't talk about it, and suffer in silence (unless I am in too much pain in which place, I just groan!)

Yes, I wonder what "your breaking point" is supposed to be! It is weird dealing with doctors. What does my surgeon mean by the fact that he doesn't want to do it because it will just happen again. Why? I am more motivated an understand the process of what the colostomy did to my system. He wanted to see me a month after I saw him, and that was 4 or 5 months ago. Maybe I should see him again and see what he has to say.

Well, Friday was fun. Daughter took my to a much bigger mall than our local...we shopped, bought some things, wandered, then realized it was 4 and we had not eaten lunch. So went for a quick meal that might not upset me until I got home (have to plan these things!!), then off to the great fruit & veggie place only to discover it was going to close at 6 p.m. and we had about 20 minutes! But we had our list and got out of there with 5 min. to spare. I love it when Katie and I have a good day together. Because my stomach was bad all morning, we didn't leave until @1:30 and Katie was getting anxious, but I told her I knew we were going (I was taking meds like crazy to be sure!!) and I was fine for the rest of the afternoon and evening. (Today, a different story...!)

Ok, feel well. I was reading some info sheets from my gastro doc...it suggests that chamomile tea is a good tea to drink (also peppermint) to calm the stomach. Neither has been formally proven....just small studies. Have you gone the route of food intolerances? I forget your first e-mail. I definitely have problems with the "corn" in gluten-free foods that I tend to eat (recommended by my doctor who studied at Mayo for her residency and a follow up fellowship. There they found great success helping IBS people who went gluten free. The book "IBS for Dummies" is great to help you begin eliminating foods from your diet, then adding on so as to check what you might be sensitive. You might want to check these out if you haven't already.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, mine comes out when I'm just urinating aswell. And.. this is really weird but thanks to technology every couple of months I will take a picture as i am sitting on toilet to see how it is progressing. You can really see alot of detail and it helps as "proof" when you go to the drs! That's really the only way my drs believed me. They assumed I was wrong (I actually figured out what it was myself!) And chalked it up to hemmroids until I showed them the picture.
I totally agree. I want to know WHY.. HOW. What exactly is going on in our bodies technically causing this. I don't need then telling me sometimes things happen.. no, stupid dr, this doesn't just happen to normal people.
I'm SO glad you were able to get out with your daughter. Sure does take alot of prepping to get out,doesn't it? Sounds like it was well worth it!!
I've tried all the elimination diets.. gluten free, fodmap, yadda yadda. I have hears that book "ibs for dummies" was great though and it never hurts to learn more. Hope you are enjoying your weekend


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Marleyma, It's been a very bad day for me so I thought I would get rid of old e-mails, save others, read some I hadn't, etc. And when I came across your initial one, I realized it's been sometime since we've "chatted." Yesterday was a "bad IBS-d" day...problematic since we had already ordered tickets for the movie "Far from the Madding Crowd." (I have to look up the word "madding" and what it means, esp. in 1870). It was a wonderful movie if you are into movies. I finally was able to go, but I/my stomach was pushing it. Now, again, today it is the same thing. Ate really early so I could get to PT (working on my spine/hip/knee) but I am in the #12 wave of pain on a 10 point scale. And I've taken more meds than I should! Currently I have a ThermaCare hot pad on my stomach along with one of those squishing pillows. Needless to say I'm not making it to PT.

This all makes me sound like a "sick" woman! And I just don't see myself that way!! But, for example, for Mother's Day, I wanted only flowers planted in the front around our tree, and flowering bushes in the back yard against the fence. While I didn't expect to do much, I thought I would do some of weeding in addition to pointing my finger where I wanted certain flowers/bushes!! But with the spine I just couldn't do anything but point

How are you feeling these days? Do you have pain/problems every day? It seems I don't, but when there is a 2 day thing like now, then I feel like it is all the time. My husband wants me to keep a diary. I have kept diaries, ad nauseum! He has "found salvation" in this Dr. Mark Hyman. He is all over the place...on TV, facebook, has a blog, etc. Jeff (husband) had gained more weight than he should have (and blamed me because it was during a couple of long hospital stays over the course of 2 years....my comment "man up, please!) So when he heard of this guy (he helped former Pres. Bill Clinton loose lots of weight after his massive heart attacks, etc.), he looked Hyman up, like what he read, and he is now sugar/dairy/bread of any kind free. He dropped an amazing amount of weight...back to the time we were dating! He looks good. But between what I can/cannot eat, his very particular way of eating (and wanting me to join him...tho lots of stuff I just can't have...he has "greens" every single meal, including breakfast in the form of a gigantic shake...kale/spinach and strawberries...ick!

I am, however, thinking strongly of trying the Hyman diet but created to suit me and my stomach if that makes sense.

Well, I should go now. Thanks for reading this...just needed someone to listen, esp. someone who understands the pain!

Be well,

Pattijean


----------

